# Would this work



## New farmer 2020 (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m just starting to take the reins on the farm. Was curious if I can cut down loss of opportune income. Should I feed alfalfa silage and corn silage along with alfalfa hay, corn and gluten to our cow calf beef operation? Less corn for the corn silage so I can sell the grain. Currently we feed all listed above except alfalfa silage


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Seems like corn silage can usually edge out alfalfa haylage for generating the most (good) feed per acre. Pretty high powered list of ingredients that you feed you beef cows . . . sounds like a dairy ration.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Corn silage is cheapest per ton feed. Quit feeding gluten and balance your ration with cheaper feed and you’ll notice your opportune income will increase. Gearclash is right, that’s pretty high powered for some beef cows.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bale some stalks and grind them to tone down the ration.Stalks can cheapen it up the ration considerably.

SOP in the area.Cornsilage,ground hay and ground cornstalks for stock cow ration.If useing high quality haylage maybe able to bump up the ground stalks to cheapen up the ration.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Corn stalks and corn silage would go a long way toward feeding beef cows. Depending on the hay price it may make more sense to feed grass hay rather than stalks.

Distillers has a relatively high protein level as does good alfalfa, nice to have a protein source in your feed but only need so much.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have no pasture ??? Even for the middle of winter that is a supreme feed ration for a cow/calf operation . Good pasture , dry hay , and some feed mid winter till calving is how its been done for years around here . Thinking you can make some adjustments to become more profitable . My opinion


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going to be a lot of forages baled off PP acres after sept 1.Be fairly reasonable priced and could be mixed with better feed like alfalfa or DDG's.You are in NW Iowa so Rock Valley hay auction would be someplace to source it or just ask around.I know a few guys that will have some for sale.

Maybe you need a nutritionist to figure up a balanced low cost ration with indgriedients you have available.There are some programs that you can get that you could punch in your own numbers also.


----------

